# MP3 CD ID3 Tag info display?



## Pastel (Mar 19, 2006)

Is there a way to show the directory on an MP3 CD (i.e. the folder name) along with the currently playing artist name and song title? BTW, I believe the disks have been recorded correctly with the necessary ID3 Tag info. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

No. Not with the BMW CD Changer. It just display folder/directories by numbers.

TR YY-XX

Where YY is the folder/directory number.

If you want to see the folder name, you could purchase the Alpine S634 CD changer with the intravention interface http://www.intravention.co.uk


----------



## Pastel (Mar 19, 2006)

apw2607 said:


> No. Not with the BMW CD Changer. It just display folder/directories by numbers.
> 
> TR YY-XX
> 
> ...


Thanks. Actually I'm using the single slot CD on the dash ('06 X3), but I guess your remarks apply there as well. Disappointing. Oh well.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 5, 2006)

i believe the latest cd changes shipping with the x5s will show the id tags


----------



## Pastel (Mar 19, 2006)

badwhip said:


> i believe the latest cd changes shipping with the x5s will show the id tags


Any idea if new X3 changers show artist and title (ID tags)?


----------



## BillCO (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I just bought my '06 325xi and it shows the actual folder names on MP3 CDs in the single in-dash player (I don't have the changer). How can I find out when it was manufactured? Then I'll let you know my date.


----------



## PimoX3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pastel said:


> Any idea if new X3 changers show artist and title (ID tags)?


Well, I can confirm that the in-dash CD does not display the ID tags in an '06 X3... I tested with ID3v2.3, ID3v1.1 and ID3v1.0 with no luck. I'd be very curious to see if the same applies for 2006 X3's with the newest CD changer (as bimmernav.com is indicating they have a BMW changer that supports this).

Anyone have a CD changer installed in a 2006 X3 that can test this out?

Pierre


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

PimoX3 said:


> Well, I can confirm that the in-dash CD does not display the ID tags in an '06 X3... I tested with ID3v2.3, ID3v1.1 and ID3v1.0 with no luck. I'd be very curious to see if the same applies for 2006 X3's with the newest CD changer (as bimmernav.com is indicating they have a BMW changer that supports this).
> 
> Anyone have a CD changer installed in a 2006 X3 that can test this out?
> 
> Pierre


http://www.bimmernav.com/bmw_mp3_cd_changer.html


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2006)

Pastel said:


> Any idea if new X3 changers show artist and title (ID tags)?


Consider an Ipod interface such as the Dension - this will make the CD changer redundant, and the install is plug & play with the existing CD changer


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jonesy said:


> Consider an Ipod interface such as the Dension - this will make the CD changer redundant, and the install is plug & play with the existing CD changer


----------

